# Looking for same-sex pair in NC



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of any breeders (or surrounding states) who has a same-sex dumbo-eared pair? Color or gender doesnt matter but I would prefer they not be able to reproduce with one another later in life =). I also like the rex coats (far-fetched I know..) but theyre hard to come by.


----------

